# Looking at Roundhouse Fowler kit, have questions.



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

As the topic states I am looking into buying a Roundhouse Fowler kit, not sure from who but I have questions.

http://www.stationroadsteam.com/stock pages/3233/

I posted this link here because it has detailed photos of the Fowler so i can better describe the modifications I want to do to it. First of all I am trying to use it to build an outside frame 45 mm gauge American style 2-6-0 Mogul. I thought about the Lady Anne kit but I'd like the smoke box, smoke stack, and domes on the Fowler more so I am willing to modify the Fowler chassis slightly to cover up the space for the travel on the rear truck. I'm going to reuse the rear truck as a front pilot truck thereby turning it from a 0-6-2 to a 2-6-0. I'll simply square off the cut out, and solder a square brass piece to cover it up, no big deal.


These are the following issues I have with the loco. One the safety valve is at the back of the boiler underneath the cab and the water filler cap is underneath the faux steam dome. Is the threading the same diameter on both the safety valve and the water filler cap? I want to move the safety valve to the middle of the boiler where the filler cap is and the filler cap to the back of the boiler where the safety valve normally sits. Also I would want to reuse the same steam dome the engine comes with and fit if over the safety valve, On both the safety valve and the water filler cap it has that textured piece so you can thumb screw them in. Are those removable from the base of the water filler cape and safety valve? Would I need to have a custom safety valve built that could hug the steam dome that comes with the Fowler along with custom water filler cap/ goodall valve?


The other thing I wanted to do was to move the gas tank from the cab roof to the tender. I wanted to set it up similar to most Accucraft mounted tender gas tanks with the valve sticking through the front of the tender. I noticed Roundhouse sells extra gas tanks, would I better off getting one of their horizontal floor mounted tanks than moving the stock Fowler gas tank? The reason why I want to move it is I plan on having a wood cab with removal top built for it. I can't really do that with a roof mounted gas tank.


I also was planning on adding some Accucraft parts to it like the Mogul pilot deck and cow catcher, 4-4-0 Bell, air pump, Mogul Nevada Short Line Headlight, among other possible spare parts. I don't know if this is considered sacrilege to put Accucraft parts on a Roundhouse







but I am Americanizing it and Accucraft has those parts I need. I'm also looking into adding running boards to it. I know on the left side I will have to cut a hole through the running board so the reverse linkage can pass through it. Has anyone else tried anything like this with a Fowler before? I know there was a custom 2-6-2 special edition Fowler called the Liberty Bell made in small numbers but that lacked running boards too from my understanding. I don't know if they moved the gas tank on or not. It shouldn't have any balance issues with the rear truck removed right? The Lady Anne is about the same length and it doesn't have a rear truck. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Steven, 

I can't answer all your questions, but Steam in the Garden magazine has published several articles in the past about "Americanizations" of Roundhouse locos. One was a conversion of an RH 0-6-0 chassis to a replica of an outside bar-frame 2-8-0. This was before the popular Accucraft C-16 2-8-0 made its appearance. You could look through the index located here: 

http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/steam/sitgindx.htm 

and then contact Steam in the garden about getting reprints. 

Steve


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Lynn Rice americanized a Lady Ann somewhat heres the thread:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Heres another:
http://www.sidestreetbannerworks.com/locos/loco105.html

(btw, I got the C-19 running again, I know the issue why it wont go backwards, small brass rod, threaded and screwed into the linkage, so it can slide up and down to go forward and reverse, well its somewhat oblonged slightly. its in good shape otherwise!! (had to take it apart again to redo the linkage the 3rd time - now its finally installed right! I really know this C-19 inside and out by now - anyways going to bed lol)


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

I just checked my Fowler, the safety valve is quite a different thread than the filler. It's a bit smaller but I doubt there would be room enough for a bushing. 
You could shorten the filler plug but not the safety. 
My Fowler is in the process of becoming 1:16 scale 2-6-2, so I'm looking forward to watching your progress. 

Harvey C. 
SA1838


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr. Shyvers, thanks for posting that link to nmia. There's a whole section between volume 1 and 2 of Steam in the Garden about Americanizing the Fowler in five parts. Unfortunately I'm still waiting for my Steam in the Garden user name and password. Andrew I've actually seen that Lady Ann before but thanks. Mr. Campbell I knew someone here had to own one after seeing four or five of them at Diamondhead. Is the diameter the same and the thread pitch different? I did do another check on Roundhouse's website and the Billy and Katie have the safety valve under the steam dome and filler cap under the cab. I'll have to ask Roundhouse if the Katie/ Billy safety valve and filler cap will also fit on a Fowler and if not if they can adjust the thread pitch for me. I know in general they are accommodating to home builders but I will have to see. I will post pictures during the build, planning on getting started late this month to mid March. I'm getting money together right now. Also the gas tank, that's flex tubing hooking it together right? If that's the case then it should be easy to move it where I need it, thanks again all. Hope to see your 7/8ths!


----------

